# Deadliest warrior



## Aiki Lee (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't seen a thread posted on this , so if I missed one I apologize.

Anyone seen Deadliest Warrior on Spike TV? For those who haven't heard about it, the concept is to find experts on particular warriors such as samurai, knights, spartans and whatnot and try to scientifically determine which group would likely defeat the other they are paired off against. The idea of scientifically trying to determine who would win in a battle using only knowelge about a weapon's design and use without taking into account the warriors' strategy, level of personal skill, and determination is of course impossible, but the show can still be fun.

They get these lifelike replicas of people (complete with organs and blood and bone structure) and test weapons on them to see what they would do to the human body. It's really cool IMO. Plus they have a "re-enactment" battle between the two opposing sides that are paired up that is quite enjoyable.

So as long as you don't take the show too seriously, I think it's worth the watch. So if you haven't seen it, it's on Tuesdays at 10pm (9 for us in the midwest), and you can download previous episodes on X-box live if you are in the possession of one.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am waiting for Superman VS. Spiderman and if they are truely that good.

As far as the show it is someone personal opinion and that is where flaw comes into.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2009)

The little I have seen left me well perplexed as their experts were lacking on multiple levels.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2009)

I have not seen it and the last add I saw was Spartan vs Ninja and my only thought was... "give me a break what next hoplite vs the real version of a terracotta warrior". 

(terracotta warrior - Qin Army soldier)

So likely I will not watch it at all


----------



## irishwolf08 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen the commercials and it looks interesting, though I guess it's not that great from the responces to this thread...
I prefer Fight Quest to almost anything. That was a pretty good show.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 20, 2009)

Let me know when they do pirates vs. ninjas.  Or Geishas vs. IDF girls in a mud-wrestling match..._that_ would be worth watching


----------



## chinto (Apr 21, 2009)

ehh  they are a bit lacking at times in the expertise department i think... and well it seems to be a one on one kinda proposition , and well a lot of soldiers and other combatants over the century's didn't do it that way after all....  with a 20 lbs bag of salt.. kinda interesting.  

they do give some people who are not fumalure with some weapons some idea of how they work and how effective they would tend to be perhaps.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 21, 2009)

As Chinto said, they give a prespective of how effective some of the weapons would be on each others armor or defenses from different era.  It's a little interesting at times, but quite boring at others.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, the weapons demos are pretty cool.  I seriously doubt some of the comparison conclusions...lotos of apples to orange stuff there.  I totally hate the contrivred competitive atmosphere set up between the two "scintific" teams...really, the smack talk is unfunny and unnecessary.  Finally, this computer program that's supposed to crunch the numbers...it's liek some magic box...no one really knows what's going on there or how the data is being utilized.

That being said, it'll kill an hour if you've got nothing better to do....I'm not going to go out of my way to follow it.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## suicide (Apr 21, 2009)

cant wait to watch this ... human vs alien or david vs goliath


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2009)

suicide said:


> cant wait to watch this ... human vs alien or david vs goliath


 
oooo I know how those end


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 23, 2009)

Man!!!  I see a post on the deadliest warrior and so I naturally assumed that you were talking about me!  I find out that instead, it is just some television show.

In all seriousness, it could be interesting, though the tech issue would need to be addressed in some meaningful way.

I once read a comparison of the samurai vs. a knight.  It took the writer almost a full page to narrow down which era of samurai and which era of knight.  That makes a huge difference.  He basically said that it would have been anyone's guess, as both were fairly evenly matched, but he gave the nod to the knight based mainly on the shield and to a lesser extent, superior armor.  He also treated the katana as a sword and not as some kind of light sabre and addressed other weapons used by the samurai.  

Most importantly, he treated both warriors with a great deal of respect rather than like a 'Wolverine could beat Spiderman/Nuh-uh! Spiderman has webs!' type of discussion that this sort of subject so often turns into.  

Daniel


----------



## clfsean (Apr 23, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have not seen it and the last add I saw was Spartan vs Ninja and my only thought was... "give me a break what next hoplite vs the real version of a terracotta warrior".
> 
> (terracotta warrior - Qin Army soldier)
> 
> So likely I will not watch it at all



I did... in error... craptacular... 

Total unfettered ********....

I doublt seriously I'll bother with Spike again for any "original" programming.

I mean for Christsake they quote Ashida Kim on their website for this as a source...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2009)

I understand the reasoning in the Knight vs. Samurai discussion you mentioned, but...the Samurai weren't fighting people in plate armour and hence didn't prepare for that. Tactics adjust, so to pick two random entities from two different eras and compare them strikes me as unfair. The knights carried weapons useful for fighting their typical opponents just as the Samurai did.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2009)

clfsean said:


> I mean for Christsake they quote Ashida Kim on their website for this as a source...


 
 quote Ashida Kim :jaw-dropping: Please tell me this is not true 

I decided to give it a look the other night, since I was flipping channels and came across it by accident and I saw all of about 2 minutes of the Ninja vs Spartan    episode and 2 minutes was all I could take and I changed it.  Yes Spartans were like a tank  but Ninja's had better swords..... big fat hairy deal... neither ever trained to fight the other and unless you want to go back in time and pluck a Spartan warrior and a Ninja out of history and drop them into the Roman Coliseum you will never know and even then it proves nothing only that one of them had a better day and one had a very very very bad day. 

Just more sensationalized TV silliness. The whole reality show thing appears to be fading (thank the gods) so now we have to replace it by violent speculations based on historical confrontations that NEVER could have happened.

Next up on Deadliest Warrior Richard the Lionheart :knight2: vs George S Patton :tank:.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 23, 2009)

clfsean said:


> I mean for Christsake they quote Ashida Kim on their website for this as a source...


Well, that pretty much kills my interest.  Talk about a big honkin' red flag!!

Daniel


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 23, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> neither ever trained to fight the other and unless you want to go back in time and pluck a Spartan warrior and a Ninja out of history and drop them into the Roman Coliseum you will never know and even then it proves nothing only that one of them had a better day and one had a very very very bad day.


What makes it funny is that it looks like they've both been plucked out of time, and the fight was filmed in a park, or someone's backyard.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 23, 2009)

From http://www.spike.com/bio/500250?show=31082



> The stealthy assassins of Japan's feudal era, Ninjas were legendary warriors who inspired fear, awe, and respect.
> Using the shadows to launch their sneak attacks against whomever they were paid to kill, their mastery of the art of assassination made them valuable to the samurai for espionage and political assassinations.
> Their wide array of weapons allowed them to kill in many ways.
> _Source:_ http://www.ashidakim.com/history.html



The two dweebs that they used "displaying" the "ninjer skillz" had no X-kan training. One was a voice over/character actor who couldn't properly form a hasso no kamae or gedan no kamae with the to & the other is a TKD'r but made great faces...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> What makes it funny is that it looks like they've both been plucked out of time, and the fight was filmed in a park, or someone's backyard.


 
Well officer I was walking though Boston Common when out of nowhere 
Richard the Lionheart and George S Patton started fighting.

You know now I have all sorts of silly thoughts in my head about this. Just imagine looking in to your backyard and you see a Ninja and a Spartan going at it.... do you call the police and then see how a Glock holds up against a Ninja and a Spartan or do you sell tickets?



clfsean said:


> From http://www.spike.com/bio/500250?show=31082
> 
> 
> 
> The two dweebs that they used "displaying" the "ninjer skillz" had no X-kan training. One was a voice over/character actor who couldn't properly form a hasso no kamae or gedan no kamae with the to & the other is a TKD'r but made great faces...


 
Our chief weapon is surprise...surprise and face making...face making and surprise.... Our two weapons are face making and surprise...and ruthless efficiency.... Our *three* weapons are face making, surprise, and ruthless efficiency...and an almost fanatical devotion to the Emperor.... Our *four*...no... *Amongst* our weapons.... Amongst our weaponry...are such elements as face making, surprise.... I'll come in again.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 23, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well officer I was walking though Boston Common when out of nowhere
> Richard the Lionheart and George S Patton started fighting.
> 
> You know now I have all sorts of silly thoughts in my head about this. Just imagine looking in to your backyard and you see a Ninja and a Spartan going at it.... do you call the police and then see how a Glock holds up against a Ninja and a Spartan or do you sell tickets?


I'd say call the cops, because spear and ninja star damage may not be covered under some home insurance policies. However, take your time so you can enjoy the fight.

However if spartan-vs-ninja-related damages are covered, then sell tickets, but call the cops to help maintain crowd control... lol.


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I'd say call the cops, because spear and ninja star damage may not be covered under some home insurance policies. However, take your time so you can enjoy the fight.
> 
> However if spartan-vs-ninja-related damages are covered, then sell tickets, but call the cops to help maintain crowd control... lol.


 

How cool of an Insurance company would it be it did offer spear and ninja star coverage? What else would they offer?

Death Star coverage, for those that refuse to cover their exhaust ports.

Alien acid blood coverage for the Colonial Marine Corps?

Giant monster/robot damage in Tokyo?

I wanna do buisiness with that company.



Mark


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 23, 2009)

Next week they are doing pirates vs knights.

????

What's the connection?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2009)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Next week they are doing pirates vs knights.
> 
> ????
> 
> What's the connection?


 
They both spoke with OUTRAGEOUS accents... they both may have worn an eye patch :idunno:
irate2:  vs :knight2:


----------



## Omar B (Apr 23, 2009)

What I don't get is, if it's meant to be a fair fight why not have the "simulated" battles in a ring, basketball court, swimming pool, or some other type of enclosed space.  The ninja lost because he didnt use his stealth and pick the Spartan off from a tree.  Don't call it a head to head battle if it is in fact not head to head then oh, suddenly it is!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 23, 2009)

I saw the show for about 30 seconds. After that it lost me.

Now if it was BF-109K .vs. P-47C I'd be interested. But to try to use two totally dissimilar warriors in a sterile battle that was not on ground of their choosing, well it's really silly.

Deaf


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 24, 2009)

All these shows provide is a dressed up fanboy arguement over wolverine and spiderman with airs of education.

"Samurai beats knight!"
"Nuh uh!!  Knight beats samurai!"
"Totally no way, dude.  Samurai has a katana!  That's like wolverine claws."
"Nuh uh.  Knight has shield!  That's totally Captain America!"
"Captain America died, dude!  Samurai have daikyu!  That's like the gun that shot Captain America!"
"Totally not, dude.  Knight has crossbow!  Plus he's got chromed out armor!  He's like the Surfer and the Cap' combined!  No way some dude with a bent sword is gonna beat him!"

And on and on and on.  Which is why I generally do not watch such shows.

Daniel


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 24, 2009)

Hah! That really hits home with me as both a MAtist and as a comic book fan.

For the record...Spider-man FTW


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 24, 2009)

Always liked Spidey.  Never warmed up to Toby Maguire in the role; too much of Peter Jackson's Frodo in his portrayal.  Which is weird, given that Peter Jackson's Frodo was Elijah Wood.  I would have rather seen Spidey portrayed with a bit more of the smart alec and humorous attitude that he had in the comics years ago.  Chris O'Donnel or Orlando Bloom would have been better casting choices in my opinion.  But I suppose I should be relieved that they did not do to Spidey what they did to poor Darth Vader.  What a screw job that was!

Conversely, I never much cared for Wolverine until the X-Men movies, where I felt that Hugh Jackman really made the character likeable.  Even if ol' Hugh is a foot taller than Wolverine in the comics, I felt that his performance was definitive, much in the way that Reeve was for Superman in the seventies and Bale was for Batman in the recent movies.

Daniel


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 24, 2009)

Omar B said:


> What I don't get is, if it's meant to be a fair fight why not have the "simulated" battles in a ring, basketball court, swimming pool, or some other type of enclosed space. The ninja lost because he didnt use his stealth and pick the Spartan off from a tree. Don't call it a head to head battle if it is in fact not head to head then oh, suddenly it is!


 

That was my complaint with the show.  They compare apples to oranges.  They compared the apache with a gladiator.  Huh?  Are they fighting in an arena? Then I'll go with a gladiator.  If it is just wandereing around in the countryside because I got lost and layed down for a nap then I'm going with the apache.

Same with the others.  Ninjas (let's not get into the argument that no one can actually prove what they did or didn't do and most of our belief comes from fictional accounts) were designed for stealth and gettin in and out of someplace unseen.  Their combat was designed to incapacitate and escape.  Spartans on the other hand were trained from childhood to fight as a unit and all of their tactics and battle plans were designed for head to head combat.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Exactly man, I don't see how you can put these warriors on a level playing field.  Unless they were to do it like a tournament and have similar styles face off elimination style then eventually the dissimilar ones would meet.  One thing that should be kept a constant is where they fight.  The ninja didn't use the environment, neither did the apache.  Two of the greatest stealth/infiltrators ever stood out in the open, no f-ing way.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a good point.  With the exception of the gladiator (whow as for all intents and purposes, a duelist specializing in 1:1 combat), all the other examples were warriors who worked in groups.  Apaches, ninja, Spartans, pirates, knights....all fought in in groups of some sort and there combat style was based on the group tactics utilized (the Spartan shield wall, mounted combat for the Knight heavy cavalry, etc).  it makes no sense to take these warriors out of context and make these comparisons.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Hell the knight was designed for pitched battle with men at arms, foot soldiers, archers, etc.  It's funny how the show always seems to turn into an argument amonth the experts at the various arts.

Oh, the Spartan/Ninja episode was so funny to me.  You have this tough Green Beret representing the Spartan and the Ninjas are represented by what seemed to me as two nerds who have never seen any sort of combat.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hell, look at teh "simulation" of the episode...the ninja is hiding in a tree...he's armed with a blow gun and poison darts which have just been demostrated to be deadly (the blowfish toxin) and accurate.  The ninja jumps down and tries to sneak up on the Spartan rather than pick him off...makes no sense.

I'm betting the knight will lose in the pirate vs. Knight battle due to drowning in his own armor 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> I'm betting the knight will lose in the pirate vs. Knight battle due to drowning in his own armor
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
:lol:

Good point I hadn't thought of that.... that armor is not exactly the best thing to be wearing on the deck of a ship.... that is unless he is the anchor 

So what's next on Deadliest warrior Conquistadors vs. Navy Seals


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I did notice in the opening credits the image of a 1920's style gangster holding a tommy gun...I betting mafia gangster vs. stone throwing Arab youths.

I've been wrong before.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> :lol:
> Good point I hadn't thought of that.... that armor is not exactly the best thing to be wearing on the deck of a ship.... that is unless he is the anchor So what's next on Deadliest warrior Conquistadors vs. Navy Seals



I heard they are gonna have LA Street Gangs Vs. 11 year olds from the local Mcdojo.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

aw heck why not just get the whole thing over with and go for

The Persian Empire of Xerxes I vs an ICBM

Or Chuck whichever way they choose to meet thier doom


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Taliban V. Captain America!


----------



## bowser666 (Apr 24, 2009)

I heard   Bambi Vs. Godzilla !!!  Hell yeah !!! I am so gonna DVR that !!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2009)

bowser666 said:


> I heard Bambi Vs. Godzilla !!! Hell yeah !!! I am so gonna DVR that !!


 

No need, just look here


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2009)

I am looking forward to boy scout versus a terminator. 

Really the show is pretty darn lame.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Fight of the century right here!






Vs.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh sh_t. And I thought our Greek section sucks... that spartan historian... grrr... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........
.
..
...
Sorry. This is, actually, a good show. For those long, boring afternoons when all you need is to be on the intellectual level of a, hm, pine tree.


Now it's all nice and good that WE know that it's pure idiocy. What about those kids who believe what they see? Oh, I got it. They believe in Superman as well and die while trying to fly.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 24, 2009)

Dude, it's a documentary, dumb kids are not watching it.  People who watch docs are the types who read history books and look stuff up.  Most people heard of Spartans for the first time in 300.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Fight of the century right here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm betting on the kitty


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 25, 2009)

The guys trying to get into Porkys vs Lambda Lambda Lambda


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 25, 2009)

I just watched the Samurai vs Viking and the ninja vs the Spartan

i feel like I need to wash my brain now.


----------



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (Apr 25, 2009)

Just saw Ninja vs. Spartan.
Yeah...why did the ninja scream before he slashed at the Spartan? He had a perfect shot to his neck, one good cut and that was it. Also, blow darts.

Yeah, the petty arguments were...petty. "The ninja would have just ran away and killed him in his sleep."

Yeeeah...except the show doesn't test for that.
Then I saw the preview for the Knight vs. Pirate....I didn't realize pirates had a specialized method of fighting.

Either way, it feels more like this show tests, if it tests anything at all, who had the better weapon.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 26, 2009)

In two weeks, yakuza vs. mafia


no joke.

really?  Warriors?  REALLY??

Peace,
Erik


----------



## suicide (Apr 26, 2009)

:ultracool man you guys are funny , wonder what the producer of the show would say if he seen all these post ...


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man, the show just gets more unlikeable each time I see it.

At first I was like "that's cool, they're going to compare weapons on those ballistic dummies; that should be fun."

Then came the mismatched samurai vs viking episode which left me dissapointed (that stunt guy was a terrible swordsman). The the ninja vs spartan...we've covered that.

Pirate vs knight? Yakuza vs mafia? What is this shows qualifications for being a warrior? What's next football player vs forest ranger?

I'll likely keep watching the show, but I really don't know why anymore.


----------



## suicide (Apr 26, 2009)

i just watched the one with apache vs gladiator and it was awesome the apache flipped it on the gladiator at the very end and lived to fight another day , he even licked the blood off his knife :jediduel:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 26, 2009)

I watched Apache vs Gladiator it was ok long hour though. 

I watched Ninja vs Spartan it made me giggle.
I would think the Ninja would use more stealth like operations then go head to head with a Spartan. But it is tv after all.

I rather see a one legged prositute vs a homeless man over a bagel.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 26, 2009)

That;ll be the season finale.


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw a bit of the show.  Though very inaccurate, it is still kind of fun to watch just to see how they destroy the dummies.  

There's a few "warriors" I'd love to see yet:

Senior Citizen Driver

Bob Barker

14-year-old Street Punk

Heavy Metal Guitarist


As long as their mismatching whoever they can we might as well see some fun ones...


----------



## Omar B (Apr 26, 2009)

astrobiologist said:


> I saw a bit of the show.  Though very inaccurate, it is still kind of fun to watch just to see how they destroy the dummies.
> 
> There's a few "warriors" I'd love to see yet:
> 
> Heavy Metal Guitarist



You rang?


----------



## hongkongfooey (Apr 27, 2009)

duplicate post. deleted


----------



## hongkongfooey (Apr 27, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Hell the knight was designed for pitched battle with men at arms, foot soldiers, archers, etc. It's funny how the show always seems to turn into an argument amonth the experts at the various arts.
> 
> Oh, the Spartan/Ninja episode was so funny to me. You have this tough Green Beret representing the Spartan and the Ninjas are represented by what seemed to me as two nerds who have never seen any sort of combat.


 

 I liked the ending when the Ninja nerd said, "that if a Ninja met a Spartan in real life, he would run away and come back and kill him in his sleep". Sour grapes there. Ninja nerd should face the fact that all of the Ninja weapon expectations come from Hollywood, and that they really don't live up to movie hype. I also can't believe that they even used the Hollywood created Ninja-To. I was also surprised that he didn't come off with the line from Revenge of the Ninja...Only a Ninja, can stop a Ninja. I bet he went home and cried afterward.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2009)

But what if it was a Pirate Ninja


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 27, 2009)

Or a pirate ninja who was part apache and who wore samurai armour and carried a really large pistol?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2009)

astrobiologist said:


> Or a pirate ninja who was part apache and who wore samurai armour and carried a really large pistol?


 
What about a Pirate/Apache/Ninja that was also a Navy Seal that could trace his family tree back to King Leonidas I of Sparta


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> What about a Pirate/Apache/Ninja that was also a Navy Seal that could trace his family tree back to King Leonidas I of Sparta


 

Throw in a monkey and you've got a deal.

Why?  'Cause monkeys make everything better.  That's why.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh my.. and I thought final fu was bad

I want to see a really big monkey armed with flaming barrels vs a portly Italian plumber with good jumping skills!


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah, the traditional art of Ninten-do.  Not oft seen nowadays outside of the mushroom kingdom.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Throw in a monkey and you've got a deal.
> 
> Why? 'Cause monkeys make everything better. That's why.
> 
> ...


 

I do believe we hava a deal 

Pirate/Apache/Ninja that was also a Navy Seal that could trace his family tree back to King Leonidas I of Sparta vs Monkeys (the animal not the band)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 28, 2009)

Here you can play Super Monkey Poop fight:

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/297130


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 28, 2009)

I give you... the dealiest warrior!


----------



## Fiendlover (Apr 28, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Let me know when they do pirates vs. ninjas. Or Geishas vs. IDF girls in a mud-wrestling match..._that_ would be worth watching


 Pirates vs. _knights_ is on today_.........................._

if that sparks an interest.  i love the show btw.  :ultracool


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 29, 2009)

After Yakuza vs. Mafia, they're doing Green beret vs. Spetznaz.  Sheesh.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 29, 2009)

What's a spetznaz?


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Soviet special forces I believe (but could be wrong though).


----------



## Brian King (Apr 29, 2009)

Found this link and thought the information useful
The Aftermath - Spartan vs. Ninja
http://www.spike.com/video/deadliest-warrior/3158069

The link is to a discussion style format where some of the experts got together to answer some of the questions asked on their forum (also answer some of the questions and comments raised here) and to give some insight into the show. How the final fight is selected, stealth ratings etc 

Here is an additional link to a behind the scenes interview with some of the experts of the show. http://scifiwire.com/2009/04/we-get-an-exclusive-behin.php


Regarding the episode with the Green Beret and the Spetsnaz, while keeping in mind the format (entertainment T.V. show) this is the one episode that I truly do wish to see. Knowing two of the experts appearing on that episode (Sonny and Max) are both good to go capable operators, I am looking forward to their demonstrations and input. What is ironic to me is that this is the one episode I wish to see and I will be out of the country while it is running on the tube attending a training event and will have to catch it on you tube or re-run. The good news is that I am pretty sure Max will be there so at least I might get some behind the scenes insight. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## chinto (Apr 29, 2009)

Fiendlover said:


> Pirates vs. _knights_ is on today_.........................._
> 
> if that sparks an interest.  i love the show btw.  :ultracool



yep, I saw it... 


Their "expert" had a POLE AXE, a Knights weapon yes, but it was not and never has been called a HALBERD!!  so you got to wonder about who is an expert according to them?  I would not call a Pole axe a Halberd...


----------



## suicide (Apr 29, 2009)

next season 

jew´s vs nazi´s


----------



## hongkongfooey (Apr 29, 2009)

And then Coke vs. Pepsi.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 30, 2009)

Pepsi, that's easy.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 30, 2009)

Pepsi?? You gotta be kidding me.  Coke all the way!  I mean...it had cocaine in it for that littel pick me up...that's clearly more deadly.

You sir, have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple...etc...yadda yadda



Peace,
Erik


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yakuza vs Mafia?  What's next season?  Bloods vs Crypts? Just how fast can you run out of warrior groups for a single season.  I know... Hatfields vs McCoys! Geez.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2009)

nah, next season will be the thing vs the smog monster. 

They could always do Napoleon vs Wellington....no...wait...thats been done already


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 30, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> Yakuza vs Mafia? What's next season? Bloods vs Crypts? Just how fast can you run out of warrior groups for a single season. I know... Hatfields vs McCoys! Geez.


 
 As long as there are comic books and geeks to read them (guilty), these arguments will abound and there will be a place for a show like this.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 30, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Pepsi?? You gotta be kidding me.  Coke all the way!  I mean...it had cocaine in it for that littel pick me up...that's clearly more deadly.
> You sir, have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple...etc...yadda yadda
> Peace,
> Erik



I just don't like Coke.  Pepsi all the way.  If I order a Pepsi and you give me a Coke, oh doom on you!


----------



## Aiki Lee (May 3, 2009)

For all we know the writers of the show are watching this forum for new ideas.


----------



## nitflegal (May 3, 2009)

suicide said:


> next season
> 
> jew´s vs nazi´s




No point, we know the outcome.  One has a country, the other, well, doesn't. . .

Matt


----------



## nitflegal (May 3, 2009)

Brian said:


> Regarding the episode with the Green Beret and the Spetsnaz, while keeping in mind the format (entertainment T.V. show) this is the one episode that I truly do wish to see. Knowing two of the experts appearing on that episode (Sonny and Max) are both good to go capable operators, I am looking forward to their demonstrations and input. What is ironic to me is that this is the one episode I wish to see and I will be out of the country while it is running on the tube attending a training event and will have to catch it on you tube or re-run. The good news is that I am pretty sure Max will be there so at least I might get some behind the scenes insight.
> 
> Regards
> Brian King



And I'm sure they'll carefully weigh the fact that Spetsnaz soldiers were conscripts who were in for 2 years and out whereas US Army special forces tend to be long term professionals with 2 years of experience in an elite unit like the Rangers before they even start selection for the Special Forces.  And of course that there were a variety of spetsnaz units of higher standards and capabilities than the basic units we in the West generaically call Spetsnaz.

All I ask is that we have a springing forward front flip axe throw as part of the comparison.

Matt


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2009)

Himura Kenshin said:


> For all we know the writers of the show are watching this forum for new ideas.


 
Alrighty then

Maori Warrior vs Russian Cossack


----------



## Omar B (May 3, 2009)

Grandma Vs Grizzly Bear


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Grandma Vs Grizzly Bear


 
Grandma vs The Big Bad Wolf


----------



## chinto (May 3, 2009)

after their so called EXPERTS called a POLE AXE a HALBERD .. well I don't think i will bother to watch any more episodes.  

The thing is that I have not particularly agreed with their results since episode 1.... and after that last episode I just do not buy it at all.

a knight of the 15th century was as skilled in unarmed combat as any special forces solder is today and more so, on top of that the unarmed systems of combat in europe at that time were as developed and good as any thing in asia then or now.    His live was spent with the perfection of the use of blades and maces and more.  

A pirate was normally not some one who had any training with swords, and all so if you got to close combat range, the pirate is toast... besides how do you put a  fire armed man against one who has no such weapons... well actually they had the archibuse and hand cannon at that time'


----------



## Ironcrane (May 9, 2009)

I personally, think they should do Aliens vs. Predator. And put that debate to rest.


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure we'll see AvP3 soon to settle the debate!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2009)

Terminator vs. Robocop


----------



## suicide (May 9, 2009)

crackhead vs drug dealer


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2009)

Robin vs. Bucky.


----------



## Omar B (May 9, 2009)

Well Bucky wins.  Robin (Dick) grew up to be Nightwing but Bucky actually serves the sidekick's purpose and grew up to be Captain America.  Dick only filled in for Bruce as Batman once, briefly during Nightfall.


----------



## Ronin74 (May 9, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Well Bucky wins. Robin (Dick) grew up to be Nightwing but Bucky actually serves the sidekick's purpose and grew up to be Captain America. Dick only filled in for Bruce as Batman once, briefly during Nightfall.


Highlight for a possible spoiler. Not for long.


----------



## Omar B (May 9, 2009)

I know, I know, I am reading Battle For The Cowl you know.  Doesn't matter though, Bucky still beat him to it.


----------



## Brian King (May 10, 2009)

Aftermath yakuza vs. the Mafia episode.
Includes some more glimpses of the next episode Green Beret vs. Spetsnaz along with some predictions. 

http://www.spike.com/video/aftermath-yakuza-vs/3167087

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian King (May 16, 2009)

Full episode on line
http://www.spike.com/full-episode/green-beret-vs/32039
 
The Aftermath is now uploaded for viewing.
http://www.spike.com/video/aftermath-green/3171579 


Congratulations Sonny & Max.

Regards
Brian King


----------

